# My Mini Review of the Nissan GTR MY2011



## R35addict (Oct 1, 2014)

Not that good I actually don't like it but I've gotta learn from my mistakes enjoy https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0mYWgTk6YuQ


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Well fair play to you. You did it. Not bad for first effort


----------



## R35addict (Oct 1, 2014)

Cheers Geof


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*You tube*

DAN
OWNED:chuckle:


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Fair play. Beautiful.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

so...

firstly - well done for actually doing it :thumbsup: I imagine it feels somewhat liberating - you just need people not to rip the shit into you. So, to reward your good behaviour... I have spent some time and thought and give you some genuine feedback.

I offer my critique on the basis that you are suggesting you actually want to do this sort of thing. So starting from the top, some things that I liked and some other things that would make it even better:

1) Be more positive. You told me it wasn't good before I had even seen it - never start with an apology (full stop - look here for how to do it vis-à-vis how to get an opinion on something you have done http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/319289-my-first-attempt-astrophotography.html )
2) Attention to detail Tyler. It's not 4 minutes long - to not fail the bet it should have been more than 4 minutes long. And where is the poll. 
3) Get rid of the shaky wording at the beginning, it's chavy and tacky - is that what you are going for?
4) You should have practiced what you were going to say more. Don't scratch your nose. Do keep eye contact with the camera
5) Relax. Picture Dan and woundedgoat naked if it helps (as they were on Satuday evening, embracing each other in a furious passion)
6) I liked that you seemed relaxed with some of the initial stats. You came across as credible. Although I would say later in the vid you seemed less confident with some of the variations. You should gen up more on that stuff if you are revieweing. Remember you are telling people, not asking them. 
7) There is so much you could have said about what mods people commonly do and the sort of gains and costs you can expect
8) You forgot to point out that the black edition, with it's red trim is tacky and rubbish and that the premium is by far the better choice 
9) I like that you took lots of care with the door
10) I like that your camera person (your bird?) followed you to the back of the car which then led you nicely to the interior segment - I assume that was rehearsed
11) Woundedgoat and a number not only provided feedback on what was interesting (and more to the point what wasn't) and also identified a number of good questions to ask / consider. You don't seem to have taken this information on board when compiling your review. No one wants to know that the car has a mirror and air vents. You were unnecessarily filling.


What do you think of my feedback?


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm sure he can do a review when Dan goes to Preston and takes him out in the car. 

Dan your owned :chuckle:


----------



## R35addict (Oct 1, 2014)

gtr mart said:


> so...
> 
> firstly - well done for actually doing it :thumbsup: I imagine it feels somewhat liberating - you just need people not to rip the shit into you. So, to reward your good behaviour... I have spent some time and thought and give you some genuine feedback.
> 
> ...


You your feedback is fair and something i'll listen to for my next video Thankyou


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Indeed.
Man up, Dan. Take the lad out.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

R35addict said:


> You your feedback is fair and something i'll listen to for my next video Thankyou



Good answer.

As for Dan taking Tyler out - well the criteria of the bet has not been met (yet)


----------



## R35addict (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Great video mate


----------



## alexcrosse (May 7, 2014)

evogeof said:


> I'm sure he can do a review when Dan goes to Preston and takes him out in the car.
> 
> Dan your owned :chuckle:


nice compromise that.

Fair play for doing the video and taking the critique positively (as it should be taken).


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

The car at the start; does anyone know what exhaust it has on it ? Because that's the sort of sound I'm after and I'm at a loss of know which exhaust to get really. Thanks.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I think that's Andy @ R35Audio.com 's car. Drop him a note?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

wow now that's certainly turned the tables!

1 - Well done Tyler, took your time but have produced your 1st video
2 - I apologized to CT17 for being harsh on the other thread, I stand by that of course.. Tho I did say Tyler wasnt worth defending? Maybe we were wrong? We shall see.....

Chron


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice one Tyler .. Good effort.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Dan's Silence is deafening, at least give the kid some Kudos FFS


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> Dan's Silence is deafening, at least give the kid some Kudos FFS


Is it not better to say nothing, rather than deeply offend the guy for trying..? 

as everything I say seems to upset him...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

no, just say well done, it aint hard. He made the effort after the constant badgering so deserves some Kudos for at least trying.


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> no, just say well done, it aint hard. He made the effort after the constant badgering so deserves some Kudos for at least trying.


This was a bet that has not been adhered to... I would quote the rules but they were taken down off the forum..

If the bet is won I will pay my dues...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Bollocks, you've gone down in my estimation.


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> Bollocks, you've gone down in my estimation.


Thanks for when I was up in your estimation...

How can I congratulate him on this... I could say what wrong with it but apart from having the bottle to post it up.. (And you might find the whole point of the original posts was to give him the confidence to post something up) rather than talking about it all the time... And as I said I will be the first to congratulate him, if he wins the bet...:wavey:

And besides what's my opinion count for anyway...


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> Bollocks, you've gone down in my estimation.


Thats a bit uncalled for from a mod.

I didn't really want to post in this thread but feel I have to.

There are a few people on this thread, myself included that took the piss out of the OP, and somehow Dan is taing the brunt of the tide that has turned.

If he doesnt want to congratulate him thats fine, insults are not going to make him.

Get the poll up, then he will live up to his end of the bet.


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have thought about this... 

WELL DONE R35addict for "uploading" this video..!


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Johnny G said:


> I think that's Andy @ R35Audio.com 's car. Drop him a note?


Thanks, I've been in contact.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

woundedgoat said:


> Thats a bit uncalled for from a mod.
> 
> I didn't really want to post in this thread but feel I have to.
> 
> ...


No, Dan baited and goaded Tyler into posting the video which he did. The only "missing" part of the deal was a Poll which is frankly unnecessary and belittling and I could "fix" anyway if I wanted to. Tyler clearly has his issues but he's made an effort and stuck to his word and if you can't give a kid a pat on the back for at least trying then you go down in my estimation.

No insults given, just be man enough to say the kid came good.

Mike


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> No, Dan baited and goaded Tyler into posting the video which he did. The only "missing" part of the deal was a Poll which is frankly unnecessary and belittling and I could "fix" anyway if I wanted to. Tyler clearly has his issues but he's made an effort and stuck to his word and if you can't give a kid a pat on the back for at least trying then you go down in my estimation.
> 
> No insults given, just be man enough to say the kid came good.
> 
> Mike


The desired effect for all the banter, all the advice is to try and get him to do it. So its done now and hopefully he will be able to improve on it and make something out of it.

I just objected to the Bolloxs bit, thought it came over strong-handed that is all.

While you are at it could you fix the Age of R35 drivers poll to the 37-40 age group, Dan would love that :flame:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

woundedgoat said:


> The desired effect for all the banter, all the advice is to try and get him to do it. So its done now and hopefully he will be able to improve on it and make something out of it.
> 
> I just objected to the Bolloxs bit, thought it came over strong-handed that is all.
> 
> While you are at it could you fix the Age of R35 drivers poll to the 37-40 age group, Dan would love that :flame:


It's cool, I don't like Bullies and there is a very fine line between "Bants" and bullying and Tyler got a lot of both.

So when he comes through and does what the "banter" asked of him, the manly thing to do is at least acknowledge the effort.

All IMHO of course.


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

I NEED..more 37/40 owners to vote in that poll else I will have to buy a Vanquish to suit my age group..! It's to early in my life to do that... So please if your 37/40 vote now...! 

Mook..I am applying for a job as a mod on this forum just so I can also manipulate the poll...!


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

Look Tyler is no wimpy kid is he? He gave as good as he got at all times... 

No one likes bullies and IMHO he wasn't being. 

Nothing that went on was anywhere near as bad as what went on in the Freedom of Speech thread.

Talking all kinds of BS on there, from all sides, Shooting people, wishing they got Cancer, Racism.


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

woundedgoat said:


> Look Tyler is no wimpy kid is he? He gave as good as he got at all times...
> 
> No one likes bullies and IMHO he wasn't being.
> 
> ...


That thread was TROLLSVILE..!


----------



## R35addict (Oct 1, 2014)

snuffy said:


> Thanks, I've been in contact.


It's a great sounding exhaust an again thanks everyone also there is no poll cause i don't know how to do one


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

R35addict said:


> It's a great sounding exhaust an again thanks everyone also there is no poll cause i don't know how to do one


You "don't know how to do one"?

Explains everything.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Well fair play you made the video.

My advice for the next video would be to have the car parked so its easy to walk all the way round it and get someone that can use a camera as the footage was all over the place at times.

To be fair a poll should of been added and not fixed Mook as I know Dan would keep his word if he lost the bet


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> some other words.... The only "missing" part of the deal was a Poll which is frankly unnecessary and belittling and I could "fix" anyway if I wanted to........ then some more words



The purpose of the poll and the requirement for the video to be over 4 minutes was to ensure effort was put into the production and that the final version was something someone might actually say, YES, I think this is a good effort. What's more, I have given genuine feedback to try and help the lad.

It wasn't belittling in the slightest. 

He hasn't won the bet.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I can add a poll if people are fair


----------



## R35addict (Oct 1, 2014)

I didn't know how to do a poll as i've never done one before


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

R35addict said:


> I didn't know how to do a poll as i've never done one before


When you create a new topic, at the bottom of the page there's a poll option. You may well need to scroll down your screen to see it.


----------



## R35addict (Oct 1, 2014)

snuffy said:


> When you create a new topic, at the bottom of the page there's a poll option. You may well need to scroll down your screen to see it.


Thankyou dude


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Get voting people if only to mess with Dan


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> I can add a poll if people are fair





I think a poll would be fair to finish the bet


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

The poll is meant to be one to ten... For example I didn't hate it but I may not have liked it..?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

DanielM3 said:


> The poll is meant to be one to ten... For example I didn't hate it but I may not have liked it..?


That's not what the rules said. It only said " I liked it or I didn't like it"


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Aside the 4 minute thing everything else is in place


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> That's not what the rules said. It only said " I liked it or I didn't like it"


I remember it saying 50% had to like it.... Also why cant it be a open poll (see who your mate are lol):chuckle:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

55% or more need to like it. 

The video is 13 seconds off 4 minutes. It's close enough.

Now it comes down to people being prepared to vote for it and you scoring atleast 55% positive.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> That's not what the rules said. It only said " I liked it or I didn't like it"




Can you not bring the original thread back mate to stop any changes to the bet?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

I've voted, Remember it's only His 1st video, so its a thumbs UP from me.. Good effort Tyler!


----------



## R35addict (Oct 1, 2014)

Chronos said:


> I've voted, Remember it's only His 1st video, so its a thumbs UP from me.. Good effort Tyler!


Thanks so much


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

TREG said:


> Can you not bring the original thread back mate to stop any changes to the bet?


yes good idea then we all know what we're voting for...! Not a rough outline of the rules


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

R35addict said:


> Thanks so much


Hey after all the flack you have took, and you still did the video.. Good effort in my book!

And I liked this comment "That's the back seat, not much head room , But It'll do" , said in a positive voice as well.. , when to be fair, there's not much you can say about the back seats, apart from you can fit 2 small children in comfortably.just.

So you dealt with the rear seats commentary well.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

The rules exactly as posted by gtr mart



> For the bet to stand the rules should be as follows:
> 
> R35 addict. needs to agree to it (after allthis shit though if he doesnt he should be baned for atleast 2 weeks)
> It needs to be concluded by the end of the second sunday of december
> ...


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

3:47


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

woundedgoat said:


> 3:47


It needs to be atleast 4 minutes long


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

evogeof said:


> It needs to be atleast 4 minutes long




Technically it's a fail but it's Dan's call if he's happy to continue the bet:wavey:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

DanielM3 said:


> I remember it saying 50% had to like it.... Also why cant it be a open poll (see who your mate are lol):chuckle:





The poll should be open so everyone can see who's voted what, otherwise the poll could easily be fixed.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

TREG said:


> Technically it's a fail but it's Dan's call if he's happy to continue the bet:wavey:


the rules said It needs to be atleast 4 minutes long 

thats close enough to me 3.47


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

TREG said:


> The poll should be open so everyone can see who's voted what, otherwise the poll could easily be fixed.


Too late. It can't be changed. I promise I will not manipulate it


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

I only voted yes as i'd like to see Tyler drive Dan's car on a runway LOL


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

MattGTR750 said:


> I only voted yes as i'd like to see Tyler drive Dan's car on a runway LOL


Would you want R35addict to drive the car really Matt...?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> Too late. It can't be changed. I promise I will not manipulate it




Little liar:wavey:


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

Decent first attempt. And kudos for going through with it


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

Nice one Tyler, Tell Dan to shove his bet up his a**. You are more than welcome to come and have a spin in my motor any time 

Some of you f**ckers should feel ashamed of your selves for giving this lad so much s**t.


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Clogger said:


> Nice one Tyler, Tell Dan to shove his bet up his a**. You are more than welcome to come and have a spin in my motor any time
> 
> Some of you f**ckers should feel ashamed of your selves for giving this lad so much s**t.


I will stand by the bet..! Besides he wants to go in a fast car not a average one...:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## DarrenA (Aug 15, 2012)

Anyone else want to see a video of Tyler actually meeting Dan???


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

DarrenA said:


> Anyone else want to see a video of Tyler actually meeting Dan???


No as he threatened to hit me and steel my car... Ooh that's funny... And I am made out to be the bad one in all this...!


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

Clogger said:


> Nice one Tyler, Tell Dan to shove his bet up his a**. You are more than welcome to come and have a spin in my motor any time
> 
> Some of you f**ckers should feel ashamed of your selves for giving this lad so much s**t.



The bet wasn't Dans idea, and I feel sorry for you if you believe any of this is reality.

So shove your comment up your arse.


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Who remembers this " it's only a game show, it's only a game show"


----------



## DarrenA (Aug 15, 2012)

DanielM3 said:


> No as he threatened to hit me and steel my car... Ooh that's funny... And I am made out to be the bad one in all this...!


Would hate to comment without knowing the context or whether it was meant as a serious threat....but either way it is a bit funny imo.....


----------



## DarrenA (Aug 15, 2012)

woundedgoat said:


> The bet wasn't Dans idea, and I feel sorry for you if you believe any of this is reality.
> 
> So shove your comment up your arse.


This is quickly becoming more entertaining than the religous threads....charity boxing night in the making?????:chuckle:


----------



## R35addict (Oct 1, 2014)

Clogger said:


> Nice one Tyler, Tell Dan to shove his bet up his a**. You are more than welcome to come and have a spin in my motor any time
> 
> Some of you f**ckers should feel ashamed of your selves for giving this lad so much s**t.


Cheers pal and i'd love to!!!


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

DarrenA said:


> Would hate to comment without knowing the context or whether it was meant as a serious threat....but either way it is a bit funny imo.....


I just don't fancy a thump on the chin...!


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

The thing is R35Addict is probably pissing himself laughing at all this. Like any 19 year old would.

He silence speaks volumes, and a large majority of you have fallen for it.

What does GTROC stand for as an acronym again?


----------



## R35addict (Oct 1, 2014)

DanielM3 said:


> I just don't fancy a thump on the chin...!


I'd never do such a thing!


----------



## DarrenA (Aug 15, 2012)

DanielM3 said:


> I just don't fancy a thump on the chin...!


Would at least bring originality to a car review video!!!:chuckle:


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

R35addict said:


> Cheers pal and i'd love to!!!


Yes stick the bet, after all in 12 -13 years you will have your own.:bowdown1:


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

R35addict said:


> I'd never do such a thing!


But you have threatened it on more than one occasion, not only to me..!


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

DarrenA said:


> Would at least bring originality to a car review video!!!:chuckle:


Not my face thanks...


----------



## R35addict (Oct 1, 2014)

Not laughing at the end of the day i'm not assed weather i win or lose i just wanted to share the video with all of you guys to see your view on it an your views are fair so thanks for all your support


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

R35addict said:


> I'd never do such a thing!




Probably a good job as Dan is 6ft 4 easy:wavey:


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

TREG said:


> Probably a good job as Dan is 6ft 4 easy:wavey:


5ft exactly I have peddle extensions... And a pillow...:chuckle:


----------



## DarrenA (Aug 15, 2012)

woundedgoat said:


> The thing is R35Addict is probably pissing himself laughing at all this. Like any 19 year old would.
> 
> He silence speaks volumes, and a large majority of you have fallen for it.
> 
> What does GTROC stand for as an acronym again?


Got terrible rash on [email protected]?


----------



## DarrenA (Aug 15, 2012)

woundedgoat said:


> The thing is R35Addict is probably pissing himself laughing at all this. Like any 19 year old would.
> 
> He silence speaks volumes, and a large majority of you have fallen for it.
> 
> What does GTROC stand for as an acronym again?


Girlfriends ti!s really odd colour?


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

DarrenA said:


> Got terrible rash on [email protected]?


Got the right orifice candle?


----------



## DarrenA (Aug 15, 2012)

woundedgoat said:


> The thing is R35Addict is probably pissing himself laughing at all this. Like any 19 year old would.
> 
> He silence speaks volumes, and a large majority of you have fallen for it.
> 
> What does GTROC stand for as an acronym again?


Got tiny really odd/old/oscillating/orange/(any other word beginning with "o" [email protected]?


----------



## DarrenA (Aug 15, 2012)

woundedgoat said:


> The thing is R35Addict is probably pissing himself laughing at all this. Like any 19 year old would.
> 
> He silence speaks volumes, and a large majority of you have fallen for it.
> 
> What does GTROC stand for as an acronym again?


Giant tongue ruined others chances??


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

DarrenA said:


> Giant tits ruined others chances??


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## DarrenA (Aug 15, 2012)

woundedgoat said:


> The thing is R35Addict is probably pissing himself laughing at all this. Like any 19 year old would.
> 
> He silence speaks volumes, and a large majority of you have fallen for it.
> 
> What does GTROC stand for as an acronym again?


Goddam Tyler really owns car!!! .....sorry not joining in the debate it just fit...


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

DarrenA said:


> Goddam Tyler really owns car!!! .....sorry not joining in the debate it just fit...


You got there in the end, well done! :bowdown1:


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

GTROC? Get Tyler Removed Of Course.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Goddamn Trolls Ruining Our Club.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

But, isn't it a Register, rather than a Club?  
/pedantic


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

Got To Run Our Clickbait


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Touché. Lol


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

woundedgoat said:


> Got To Run Our Clickbait


What's clickbait... Is it a fishing term..?


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Teenage snatch


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

DanielM3 said:


> What's clickbait... Is it a fishing term..?


clickbait
***712;kl***618;kbe***618;t/
nouninformal
(on the Internet) content, especially that of a sensational or provocative nature, whose main purpose is to attract attention and draw visitors to a particular web page.
"these recent reports of the show's imminent demise are hyperbolic clickbait"

Its all bout the Ad Revenue baby :bowdown1:


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

woundedgoat said:


> clickbait
> ***712;kl***618;kbe***618;t/
> nouninformal
> (on the Internet) content, especially that of a sensational or provocative nature, whose main purpose is to attract attention and draw visitors to a particular web page.
> ...


Nice show me the money...! :chuckle:


----------



## DarrenA (Aug 15, 2012)

woundedgoat said:


> The thing is R35Addict is probably pissing himself laughing at all this. Like any 19 year old would.
> 
> He silence speaks volumes, and a large majority of you have fallen for it.
> 
> What does GTROC stand for as an acronym again?


Great t!ts rarely offered cheaply...
Ghastly t!ts really offend consumers
Got [email protected] racing old capri
Gone to rub old cun!s
Girlfriend took rest of cash
Really wish i could think of something truly funny but that damn o always spoils it....


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Get Tyler Reviewing Our Cars


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

Mookistar said:


> Get Tyler Reviewing Our Cars


Genious


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Johnny G said:


> GTROC? Get Tyler Removed Of Course.


I recently paid my membership, how do I get my register status upgraded to show GTROC.

Mook is that something you can do for me? I want to show the GTROC logo with pride


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

gtr mart said:


> I recently paid my membership, how do I get my register status upgraded to show GTROC.
> 
> Mook is that something you can do for me? I want to show the GTROC logo with pride


Haha....!


----------



## DarrenA (Aug 15, 2012)

evogeof said:


> Genious


+1... dont you hate a smartarse..:chuckle::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

DarrenA said:


> +1... dont you hate a smartarse..:chuckle::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


:chuckle: yes I do


----------



## DarrenA (Aug 15, 2012)

evogeof said:


> :chuckle: yes I do


Unless its the one owned by Michelle Keegan of course.....:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

DarrenA said:


> Unless its the one owned by Michelle Keegan of course.....:bowdown1::bowdown1:


Piper Perabo for me ...


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Talking to a camera like that can be really difficult, so well done for that. 

Next time make sure the car is in a place where the light is decent and where you can actually open the door and walk around the car freely. 
Maybe stop the video and begin a different section of the review... i.e. stop video and start again inside so your not faffing about trying to get into the car and getting the camera into place.


----------



## R35addict (Oct 1, 2014)

Thankyou pal


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Voted no as nothing under the bonnet shown or the boot space.
Would work better if there was more space around the car


----------



## Tony H (Aug 1, 2009)

In the interest of complete fairness, R35 loses the bet. 

There were rules and one said that it had to be at least 4 mins long. The words 'at least' endorse said rules and should most definitely be applied. 

The issue of whether it was a good attempt or not are really not relevant in a bet. 

This was a bet and if the rules set are not met i am sorry but Tyler loses.


----------



## nismo4342 (Oct 1, 2010)

NICE


----------

